# Fly Shop



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Hey guys, what's the best fly shop closest to Galveston?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Sportsman's Finest (in Austin TX  is the real only fly shop I know of discounting Orvis stores which are really outfitters.

Cabelas are actually pretty good, Bass Pro OK, and Gander Mountain non existant (at least in Austin).


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Fishing Tackle Unlimited in Houston. The Katy Freeway store as good fly fishing supplies. The one on 45 would be a lot closer, but I don't know what they have.


----------



## quattro (Sep 28, 2014)

tailwaters in dallas...


----------



## dhmc03 (Dec 24, 2009)

Tackle Box and in San Antonio


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

FTU on I45 has about everything that you would need. From rods, reels, lines, to a good selection of flies and fly tying material. Their staff is also experienced. It's only 30 minutes north of Galveston.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks guys FTU it is. I'm in DFW...my go to shops here are Tailwaters and Backwoods but they aren't exactly close to Galveston. 

FTU also carries Jackson kayaks which I want t demo so that seals the deal. 

Thanks again!

Tight lines,
Jeff


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Sportsman's Finest (in Austin TX  is the real only fly shop I know of discounting Orvis stores which are really outfitters.
> 
> Cabelas are actually pretty good, Bass Pro OK, and Gander Mountain non existant (at least in Austin).


Hey Pocketfisherman, Have you been to Living Waters in Round Rock? Not a bad little shop at all, and Chris and Emily are great people. They are a little hard to find in a little old house in old downtown Round Rock, but they have a good selection of tying materials and they have a Wednesday night fly tying night, and host other events like beginner classes on the weekends.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

*FTU*

You can buy FTU items on line.......


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Whipray said:


> Hey Pocketfisherman, Have you been to Living Waters in Round Rock? Not a bad little shop at all, and Chris and Emily are great people. They are a little hard to find in a little old house in old downtown Round Rock, but they have a good selection of tying materials and they have a Wednesday night fly tying night, and host other events like beginner classes on the weekends.


I have not, but I will sure check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

here is what google offered but I don't know if they have quality selections like FTU or basspro

Creative Feathers Studio & Saltwater Fly Shop
creativefeathers.com
502 TX-3
La Marque, TX
(409) 935-3733


JM Flyfishing
jmflyfishing.com
Google+ page
807 W Castlewood Ave
Friendswood, TX
(281) 850-8247


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Ripin' Lips said:


> here is what google offered but I don't know if they have quality selections like FTU or basspro
> 
> Creative Feathers Studio & Saltwater Fly Shop
> creativefeathers.com
> ...


I did do some google searching before I posted and found the same sources. I can't recall exactly but creative doesn't have but a handful of flies and really isn't much of a retailer but more of a guy that ties flies on the side as a hobby.

The second is Jarid Malone...a Galveston fly guide who doesn't appear to sell flies.

I do appreciate your kindness to help with suggestions!

Jeff


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

I tell you, if you're ever down by Corpus, Roy's has expanded and it's honestly one of the best fly shops in the nation now. The inventory is unbelievable! I'd say they doubled their square footage and the addition is almost all fly fishing stuff.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

caddis said:


> I tell you, if you're ever down by Corpus, Roy's has expanded and it's honestly one of the best fly shops in the nation now. The inventory is unbelievable! I'd say they doubled their square footage and the addition is almost all fly fishing stuff.


Awesome, thanks for the tip! I'm always wanting to find the best fly shops. I like to support them over the big box stores and online retailers when I can. I just like to browse and look even though I've seen everything already lol.

I'll always nab some tippet, some tying material or maybe a hat.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

If you're anywhere within 30 miles of Rockport and don't stop by Swan Point Landing to see Dave, you're doing yourself a disservice.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Worm Drowner said:


> If you're anywhere within 30 miles of Rockport and don't stop by Swan Point Landing to see Dave, you're doing yourself a disservice.


I second that...Mr. Hayward knows fly fishin!


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

caddis said:


> I tell you, if you're ever down by Corpus, Roy's has expanded and it's honestly one of the best fly shops in the nation now. The inventory is unbelievable! I'd say they doubled their square footage and the addition is almost all fly fishing stuff.


Yep I was amazed when I went in there today to check out their selection of fly fishing stuff. They have so much stuff in there you could easily spend the better part of a day in there. I did and came out with a lot lighter wallet. First new fly rod and reel, plus line / backing etc. and a few flies. Pretty helpful and knowledgeable too. They didn't try to sell me the super expensive rods and got me onto the one Roy said would help learn casting better etc. So highly recommend those guys if in Corpus Christi area.

BTW checked on the Solo Skiff and they still had not arrived.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

commtrd said:


> Yep I was amazed when I went in there today to check out their selection of fly fishing stuff. They have so much stuff in there you could easily spend the better part of a day in there. I did and came out with a lot lighter wallet. First new fly rod and reel, plus line / backing etc. and a few flies. Pretty helpful and knowledgeable too. They didn't try to sell me the super expensive rods and got me onto the one Roy said would help learn casting better etc. So highly recommend those guys if in Corpus Christi area.
> 
> BTW checked on the Solo Skiff and they still had not arrived.


Sweet, what kinda rod and reel did you get? You gotta post some pics once you catch some fish with it!!!


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Reel is a 3-Tand TF80 and rod is a TFO 8 weight. Looks like a good package to start with. Scientific Angler floating line in 8 weight. I want to build a fly tying station and start tying my own flies next. Super excited to finally be taking the step into fly fishing.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

commtrd said:


> Reel is a 3-Tand TF80 and rod is a TFO 8 weight. Looks like a good package to start with. Scientific Angler floating line in 8 weight. I want to build a fly tying station and start tying my own flies next. Super excited to finally be taking the step into fly fishing.


Congrats! That's a great rod and reel to get started. I have a TFO rod and like it a lot.

Check out JStockard's website for your fly tying materials. One stop shopping and competitive prices.

Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

Two weeks ago Roy's had the TF0 Axioms in 8Wt 50% off. They only had a few at that price so I am not sure if they still have any. So far it's been great in the usual wind I have to deal with, it's a little stiffer than my BVK.


----------



## colby6968 (Jan 30, 2013)

Roys Bait N Tackle - Corpus

Swans Point Landing - Rockport


----------



## CoastieDele (Jul 1, 2010)

A little late but there is an orvis store in houston. I've only driven past it not sure what all they have in there

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------

